# Shipping guppies



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I'm thinking of shipping som gups to my aunt. How much would it cost, and where can i calculate the cost.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

A single breather bag of fish and water in a small box usually costs $6-8 for Priority Mail. Depends on the weight and the distance. 
http://www.usps.com/tools/calculatepostage/welcome.htm?from=home_header&page=calculatepostage


----------

